# LF Iron-and-Stone Fence DIY (FOUND)



## nintendog (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi, I'm back with another fence request, lol. If anyone has the iron-and-stone fence DIY today, I'd gladly trade a NMT or one of the fences I have today, the Country Fence or the Iron Fence.


----------



## nintendog (Apr 12, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey! I have the iron and stone fence in my shop today. Do you think we can trade for 1 NMT?


----------



## nintendog (Apr 12, 2020)

Gracelia said:


> Hey! I have the iron and stone fence in my shop today. Do you think we can trade for 1 NMT?



Yes, that's perfect! Are you more comfortable dropping by my town for the trade or would you like me to come visit you?


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 12, 2020)

Sure I can swing by, let me know your dodo code~


----------



## nintendog (Apr 12, 2020)

Gracelia said:


> Sure I can swing by, let me know your dodo code~



My current code is 8QPYG!


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 12, 2020)

On my way! I am Gracelia from Puccho


----------

